# 94 altima ignition problem



## Wil (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me with this problem. Most of the time, my 94 Altima starts fine and runs well. Every once in a while (perhaps once a month) it doesn't start or it dies within a few minutes and won't start again. 

This has happened twice in the last two months. It will crank, but won't fire up. Then, after I get the car towed and it sits for a while, the car starts again with no signs of trouble. 

Because the car usually starts up fine, I can't seem to get the problem diagnosed. My mechanic has asked me to bring it in when the problem occurs again. But I don't know when it will happen again, and it tends to happen at the most inconvenient times (like when I'm going to work). 

Does anyone have any experience with such a problem? Any suggestions as to how to diagnose this? Could it be an electrical problem? Or fuel-related? 

Many thanks, Wil


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Could be the infamous oil in the distributor problem. Pop the rotor cap off and look for any signs of oil in the distributor head where the rotor is. The oil seal can leak on the main shaft and any oil that gets inside where the sensor is can cause the engine to die and not run. Altimas are famous for this, so I'd check that first off.

Search results:
http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=1070861


----------

